# GFX Lipo



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

What is everyone setting their GFX's to when charging a Lipo Battery. I believe it asks for max seconds also. Lets say a 1 cell battery 3.7v 4000mah.


----------



## JH Racing (Apr 22, 2005)

t4mania said:


> What is everyone setting their GFX's to when charging a Lipo Battery. I believe it asks for max seconds also. Lets say a 1 cell battery 3.7v 4000mah.


From what I have been shown you would set at at 1s 4000 I believe I could be wrong on that.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Number of cells - 1
Charge rate - 4000mah
For a 4000mah battery I'd suggest 5500-6000 seconds on max time it can charge


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks guys I'll try the 5500-6000 seconds setting next time.


----------

